# Convert yamaha 703 side mount to 704 binnacle control?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Different harness, key, and kill switch


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Different harness, key, and kill switch


I got that far, so far...

I am acquiring a new 704 series surface mount binnacle, as well as a yamaha start key/kill switch with face-plate combo. I thought the 704 series binnacle comes with the wiring harness built in like the 703 does and it just plugs into the outboard? Do I need a third item here (new harness) ?

Or are you referring to the harness inside the cowling?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No it needs a new boat harness. Its separate but when used with a 704 and seperate yamaha kill and key switches it all plugs right in. The harness on the engine is the same.
Yamaha 10 pin is what you need


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Thanks!
I am ordering:

Yamaha 704 control box
Yamaha key start and kill switch double faceplate
Yamaha 16 foot 10 pin main wiring harness

Lets hope it all goes together!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

What's the difference between the Yamaha 704 b1 and p1 binnacle controls?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Basic and premium.
Chrome or no chrome


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Basic and premium.
> Chrome or no chrome


Oh ok, they are the same price on ebay. Newer one it is...


----------

